# Safari or Firefox?



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm still a newbie to Macs, so I guess I'm going to be asking a bunch of dumb questions for a while. On my desktop PC, I have Firefox, which I like quite a bit better than I liked Internet Explorer. Now on my Mac, which I've only had for two days, I've been using Safari, and while it's ok, I'm wondering whether or not I should download Firefox. Would the Mac version of Firefox be the same as the PC version? If not, what is different?

And does my dashboard and whatnot function the same way with firefox as it does with Safari?


----------



## beyondglory (Sep 15, 2006)

use camino

http://www.caminobrowser.org/


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Firefox on the Mac is great. It seems to have the most flexibility as far as add-ons and options goes, but that might not be a necessity for your needs. I bounce back and forth between it, Safari (which I personally prefer, but is not 100% compatible with all web sites), Camino and Opera. Of the three I like Opera the least, as it seems to be slower than the others (in spite of claims to the contrary). Camino is also a good choice, offering a very streamlined UI and good compatibility and stability as well as good speed.

In the end, if Safari doesn't meet your needs (it _may_, mind you), I'd consider Firefox or Camino. I'd not bother with Opera.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

I bounce back in forth, too, between Safari and Firefox. I like them both equally.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

another poor soul sucked into the cheaply made , and slow world of macs :down:


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

You must have some serious self-esteem issues.


----------



## beyondglory (Sep 15, 2006)

windows and os x get along, when will their users?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

beyondglory said:


> windows and os x get along, when will their users?


One of the best points made in this forum . . . :up:

I wish nay-sayers would just ignore this forum, rather than post replies in attempts to stir things up.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

My daughter uses Firefox and on those occasions where Firefox can't read a page, she goes over to Safari.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

I use Safari all the time, except for Freewebs and other incompatible websites, for which I use Firefox.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

If you aren't posting anything useful to me, then why post in my thread? There are threads asking for opinions on macs vs. pcs or whatever else you might have an opinion like that on...POST THERE!! Not on my thread where I was asking a legitimate question that I was hoping for help on...your comments were of no use to me, and didn't need to be posted here. Sorry if that offends you, but there it is.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Farmgirl22 said:


> There are threads asking for opinions on macs vs. pcs...


There are? Where?



To pull a tedwinder and summarize, Safari will suit you well in most cases, Firefox or Camino will likely handle the sites that aren't Safari-friendly.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

For those that may be interested:
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/

Also, somewhat dated, but this review comparison may have some kernels of help still:
http://lowendmac.com/crews/06/0125.html

edit: had to reboot, as work gateway laptop was spiralling to a crash due to playing w/ 3 different excel files each w/ +20k rows of data...


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Now, all of those suggestions are wonderful, but I have to ask....On my blackboard site, which is where all of my tests for my online classes are, the timer (so that I know how much time I have left) doesnt show up on the lower left corner of the screen in firefox. I haven't tried any of the other browsers yet, but I know that Safari doesn't show them either. Do you suppose that there is some way to "turn it on" in Firefox or any other browser? Internet explorer shows them (in that grey section at the bottom of the browser), but since I have no intention of putting windows on my Mac, and this mac is my school computer I need to figure something out. Also, Javascript doesn't seem to work the same way on a mac either, what should I do for that? It takes so long to load if it loads at all, and I'm scared to try and download the Java stuff from somewhere, that's how my desktop got the virus problem it had....downloading "legitimate" programs from the internet. Suggestions?????


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Regarding blackboard & timer issues w/ browsers, maybe these suggestions can help:

http://www.edtech.vt.edu/ocs/blackboard/guides/browsers.shtml

http://support.blackboard.jmu.edu/Help Files/blackboardknownissues.htm

As this site http://www.shsu.edu/blackboard/faq/assessment.html says
" How do I get my Test Timer to show up when I'm taking a Blackboard Assessment using Firefox?

Don't panic, all you will need to do is change a setting. In Firefox 1.0 go to Tools -> Options -> Web Features -> Advanced. Then the Change status bar text should be enabled."

So, simply enabling the "Change Status Bar Text" feature in Firefox should work.

Let us know...


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

between FF and safiri , you would be best with FF


----------



## Will_5600 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok guys use safarlol better then firefox doesnt have as many bugs as fire fox in fact im sure it doesnt have any bugs but firefox does with its themes and stuff so in the end its better to use safari Farmgirl22 u should of made this into a poll where we can vote lol


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

beyondglory said:


> use camino
> 
> http://www.caminobrowser.org/


Camino has an issue with certain types of coding and radio buttons that Firefox has no problems recognizing.

Will600, do you know how to break up sentences?


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

vbneteng said:


> Will600, do you know how to break up sentences?


no i dont think he does maybe hes just too lazy to put full stops in where theyre needed instead of just typing like i am now  

Maybe he thinks forums are a sort of IM.....


----------

